# Peat moss per k sf?



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone have a a good number for bales per 1k sf? I'm overseeding


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Anyone have a a good number for bales per 1k sf? I'm overseeding


Depends on how thin you can spread it. I just used 9.5 bales over 3300sf


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Were U overseeding or renovating? Did U apply by hand or used a spreader?



JDgreen18 said:


> Depends on how thin you can spread it. I just used 9.5 bales over 3300sf


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

troksd said:


> Were U overseeding or renovating? Did U apply by hand or used a spreader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a reno...I used a metal rake to spresd it out.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> Depends on how thin you can spread it. I just used 9.5 bales over 3300sf


I can corroborate this - spread by hand I used ~ 10 bales (3 cu ft) over 3250 sqft. Honestly even that was a little thin in places. Would have loved to use one of those rolling spreaders but like others have said they are surprisingly hard to find for rent.

edit: this was for a reno


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I was able to cover 4000 with 6 bales. I don't consider a 'coverage' with peat moss is needed. As long as you don't see the soil under, to me it is covered. All bales were dropped in a trailer and broken down to create a fine texture. Then buckets are filled. I put a bucket under my arm and broadcast. It is less messy and somehow faster.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't think it's an exact science. How much are after you over seeding. You have 3 acres right?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks all. I'm not doing all 3 acres with peat moss, only 3k today. I'm overseeding. I went with 6 bales. I don't really apply to a specific thickness just use my experience. It's probably 1/8-1/4 thick. Will let everyone know how it goes. I've only overseed without mulch or patched small spots with mulch so I was kind of guessing how much I would need.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I went with 500 sq ft with a 3.8 cubic foot bag. Did 30k this way


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

MassHole said:


> I went with 500 sq ft with a 3.8 cubic foot bag. Did 30k this way


Close to what I used. It s thin, but it works!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I did 6 bags for 5k. I had 25 on hand, lol. I returned 18


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Mrotatori said:


> I did 6 bags for 5k. I had 25 on hand, lol. I returned 18


ching ching, efficiency is the key. I don't think peat does more than just a cover up. A very nice one, but over usage is a waste.
You in US are lucky to have those rollers/spreader, we don't have to rent.


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

I went with 3 bags for ~1500sqft, so 500sqft a bag


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have 2200 sq ft and looking to buy 5 bags


----------

